# Vinatge Omega Seamaster



## nolsj (Mar 1, 2009)

Afternoon. I need a name of a watch that I saw on the forum a while ago.

It's an Omega Seamaster and the minute hand had an orange tip (looks a bit like a plane).

My 40th is coming up and I may start the hunt for my grail.

Cheers!


----------



## forest.forest (Nov 13, 2012)

the Ploprof has the orange minute hand. is that the one?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you're after a flightmaster. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=omega+flightmaster&hl=en&client=safari&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ZH6mUP7NCMnG0QXqp4H4Aw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=768&bih=928&sei=Z36mUJPqNJK00QXPs4GYCg


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i think it is this seamaster

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=omega+176.007&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=lOm&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&prmd=imvnsfd&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=T4KmUObwC6qH0AXFxoGoCA&ved=0CCAQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=630

fight, fight, fight!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> i think it is this seamaster
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=o...wC6qH0AXFxoGoCA&ved=0CCAQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=630
> 
> fight, fight, fight!


You're on! (I think you're right though!)


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

What about the 176.005? That's got one of those hands

http://forum.atgvintagewatches.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2441&size=big&cat=


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

My gold filled version with mink dial says hi!


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

Very ice


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice even


----------



## nolsj (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry guys I've been off line due to manflu.

You're both right. I was describing the Seamaster, but I'm actually after the Flightmaster (now I've seen it again), very intuitive.

Cheers! The search begins.


----------



## Sleeper17 (Sep 15, 2012)

Those are very nice watches. I just looked at the prices!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

There is a flightmaster coming up for auction at Watches of Knightbridge tomorrow lot 217

In fact drooling through the lots theres loads of nice Omegas


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

andyclient said:


> There is a flightmaster coming up for auction at Watches of Knightbridge tomorrow lot 217
> 
> In fact drooling through the lots theres loads of nice Omegas


Went for Â£1100 plus comm


----------

